# VHI to increase cost of One Plan Plus by 15%



## pj111 (11 Jul 2011)

VHI will be increasing the adult price for One Plan Plus by 15% at the start of August.

Their current ad campaign says they are cheaper by 29% than Aviva's we plan level 2 Xs for 2 adults and 3 kids - factually that is true.

However those same Aviva children can have a PRIVATE room in EVERY hospital in the country for elective, cardiac, special and day case procedures with NO Excesses on we plan level 5 for the same price.

I'm afraid it is a matter of comparing apples to bananas.

It was the same when they compared One Plan Plus against Quinn Essential Plus Excess.

The Advertsing Authority didn't see a problem with it though

[broken link removed]

Based on this logic, Quinn could run a campaign now 

"Company Health 34% cheaper than VHI's One + Plan" 

or "Quinn's Company Health will be 54% cheaper than VHI's One Plan Plus per adult" on 1st August.

Mind boggling, this marketing and Irish health insurance lark.

_Patrick_


----------



## Shannon81 (16 Jul 2011)

in fairness how likely is it that a child would be given a private room


----------



## pj111 (16 Jul 2011)

I think you are missing the point.

There are plenty of children including teenagers, who would be able to avail of a private room for ANY procedure in Blackrock Clinic, Beacon Hosptal or the Mater Private for under 350 euro for the same price as the plan VHI compare their ads to. 

I am not fooled by it.


----------

